# rage 3-blade exit hole



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

One week ago yesterday i killed my biggest deer ever thanks to rage broadheads. I was shooting the rage 3 blade 100gr heads and man what a hole they put in and out of a deer. i took a pic of the exit hole but just got around to posting it take a look at this. an for anyone who is afraid that they may not open look at the hole and you can clearly see where all 3 blades had cut


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

that a huge hole


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Those broadheads can do some damage. My cousin swears by them.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice! I've recently talked to a couple of guys who are recent mechanical broadhead "converts". I know one was using Rage heads, but I'm not sure about the other. Both were impressed with the cutting diameter, and both said that the blood trail left behind was VERY plentiful.


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

Looks like you shot it with a BB gun! haha!


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

a bb gun? lol now that doe you shot the other night looks like she was shot with a bb gun. had to chase the girl across the woods trying to cut her throat a real bow woulda put her down. lol one day you shall learn my ways erie one day


----------

